# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  [CC3] Cartographers Guild Compass Rose Symbol - Crystal Rose

## Robbie

Hi all...just thought I'd share with you my early experiments with making CC3 symbols.  I attempted to make a Compass Rose out of the site logo compass rose.  I'm anxious to hear what you all think and what I can do to improve it if necessary.

Just extract the zip into your CC3/Symbols/User folder and you should be able to open symbol catalog from within the program and find it.

Updated...NEW VARI COLOR OPTIONS!!!

Download the File

----------


## RPMiller

SWEEEET!!! Very nice. I bet you can even use the glow effect on it if you explode it and put the 'jewels' on their own sheet. Thanks!

----------


## Robbie

You'll have to manually edit the png itself...I dont' have it in parts.  I may go back and do a varicolor variant though.

----------


## RPMiller

That would be cool! It would allow it to coordinate with different color schemes better.

----------


## DaltonSpence

> SWEEEET!!! Very nice. I bet you can even use the glow effect on it if you explode it and put the 'jewels' on their own sheet. Thanks!


That might prove a bit difficult, seeing how it is an imported PNG symbol.  :Frown:   But hey, if there is a way to apply the new sheet effects to PNG symbols I'd love to hear it. Yes, I saw the drop shadow, but how would glow work? Also, the angle of the shading on the PNG indicates illumination from bearing of 225 degrees, while the drop shadow suggests a light source at 135 degrees. For consistancy, symbols should avoid directional shading allowing it to be provided by the map. (Perhaps with a new sheet effect?) If that's not feasible, how about an unshaded base cartouche with a collection of transparent shading overlay symbols illuminated from the most common bearings (N, E, W, S, NW, NE, SE and SW)? PS.: I like the varicolor idea, but apply it the the base cartouche only; if the cartouche profile remains the same, the shading overlay symbols could be applied to all of them.

-- 

Dalton "who hopes his first post on these forums is a constructive one" Spence

----------


## RPMiller

How about if you make the jewels a separate symbol with a control point that centers it on the compass. You could then drop the jewels on a separate sheet and apply the glow effect....

----------


## Robbie

Hmm...I just noticed my render has a directional light on it...I'll re-render a top down lighted version and see what that buys me...Thanks for pointing that out.  I'll also do a separate render of the individual parts for use in varicolor and multi-symbolling...If its requested and will be used, then I'm up for it...

----------


## Robbie

I'm currently toying around with another render.  Mainly to increase the thickness of the gold bits so they show better, and to tweak the lighting of the whole thing in general.

I'm also going to split it up into multiple parts for those who would like it.  I'm not sure how well it will work, but I imagine with proper snaps control and layering (put the crystals underneath so the wires block the glow) it would look great.

I'll also pull off the circular (red) base and render a mask of the other parts and invert it to create a varicolor mask...I think I know what I'm doing.  But allowing the color of the base to be the vari-color selection I think would be best.  Give me some time and I'll post an update.

----------


## Robbie

Good news...I've got all the artwork and masks for vari-color Crystal ROse symbols.  Here's what symbols will be available:

Crystal Rose
Crystal Rose Vari-Color (Base and Crystals)
Crystal Rose Base Only
Crystal Rose Base Only Vari-Color
Crystal Rose Crystals Only
Crystal Rose Crystals Only Vari-Color

----------


## RPMiller

That's great! I can't wait to try them out. Thanks for all the work, and hey you are all ready for the next symbol challenge now.  :Wink:

----------


## Robbie

Hehehe...yeah I guess so...when I get the new versions done, I'll probably close and lock this thread and start a new one to avoid confusion.

----------


## Robbie

Updated the symbol file...its a whopping 4 megs now...and has plenty of variants...I look forward to seeing you guys use it in yer maps  :Wink:

----------


## DaltonSpence

> Hehehe...yeah I guess so...when I get the new versions done, I'll probably close and lock this thread and start a new one to avoid confusion.


Well, this might not technically be a map, but as a finished artwork it should be eligible for posting on the Finished Maps forum. Of course, once the _Perspectives Pro_ add-on for *CC3* is up, a 3D cartouche would make an interesting project.  :Wink: 

-- 

Dalton _"who believes that no good project is ever truly over"_ Spence

----------


## Robbie

Ooooh...a 3d cartouche....and the version in the site logo is liek already in the isometric view.

I'm gonna think about the symbol being in the finished maps section....umm...I'm either goign to change the description to something that will be a bit more encompassing or create a proper resources place.

----------


## Talamar

hey, nicely done

about the forum thing:
why not open up a second forum beneath the  "finished maps" called "finished symbols". I think you should strictly differ between maps and symbols, just vor better overview.

----------

